# massive security hole uncovered



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2008/08/revealed-the-in/

whups.


----------



## ralfy (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for sharing that. Some recent news about the issue:

"Repeated attacks hijack huge chunks of Internet traffic, researchers warn"

http://arstechnica.com/security/201...-chunks-of-internet-traffic-researchers-warn/


----------

